# ** Console Controller On PC **



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2009)

Here is a centralised thread on how to make the console controllers like Sixasis , Dual Shock , Controller of xbox to work with PC...

Post in the drivers and " how to " to make these controllers work with pc...


actually i was about to post for sixasis .. but having problem with the driverrs...

have anyone tried the sixasis with vista and system is stable ? Please post the driver and instruction...

as of now ..

Japanese developer *Tamamy Ikesu* updated his *www.geocities.jp/tamamy_ikesu/olddriver.html (not optimized for vibration) to v1.02. Better late than never, here are the 1.02 PlayStation 3 DualShock 3 device drivers for those seeking them... be sure to *Right-Click, Save As* the links to grab the files:

- *www.geocities.jp/tamamy_ikesu/files/ds3drv_1.02.zip (Windows XP/Server 2003/Vista any 32bit version)
- *www.geocities.jp/tamamy_ikesu/files/ds3drv_dx_1.02.zip (Windows XP/Server 2003/Vista any 32bit version)
- *www.geocities.jp/tamamy_ikesu/files/SDDriverSetting.zip
- *www.geocities.jp/tamamy_ikesu/files/ForceFeedbackDriver.zip (Windows XP/Vista 32bit all versions)

Translated Notes: This driver is for USB-connected DUALSHOCK3 controller. Can not be PC made by SCEI SIXAXIS/DUALSHOCK3 will be able to use (USB connection only).. Bluetooth wireless communication is not supported.

Build Windows2000 driver is set to operate in the Windows XP SP3, Windows Vista is to make sure they are operating in SP1 driver vibration feature is only DUALSHOCK




please post in for other controllers...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 16, 2009)

guys i am unable to use the controller using above method...

any one succeeded in using ps3 controller with vosta ..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
guys i am unable to use the controller using above method...

any one succeeded in using ps3 controller with vosta ..


----------

